# April 2013 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

19.A Pitch for Justice-Harold Kasselman 329 pgs 11,422 loc (4/5/13-4/11/13)3/5 stars
20.Heaven's Tiny Tears(Family by Choice,#6)-Robin Nadler 601 pgs 8,491 loc (4/11/13-4/16/13)4/5 stars
21.Courage Lies Within(Family by Choice,#7)-Robin Nadler 533 pgs 6,914 loc (4/17/13-4/22/13)4/5 stars
22.Thundering Silence(Family by Choice,#-Robin Nadler 438 pgs 5,223 loc (4/22/13-4/26/13)4/5 stars
23.Count me in-Paige Thomas 0 pgs 691 loc (4/26/13)


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *4/1  Imago Octavia Butler 3826 loc. Science Fiction Kindle* ★★★ *4/3  To Have and to Code Debora Geary 3176 loc. Chick Lit Kindle* ★★★ *4/3  Trapped Kevin Hearne 290 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *4/5  Rest You Merry Charlotte MacLeod 4129 loc. Mystery Kindle* ★★★ *4/5  Piccadilly Jim PG Wodehouse 302 pp. Humor Kindle * ★★★ *4/6  A Jane Austen Education William Deresiewicz 255 pp. Memoir Audio * ★★★★★ *4/10  The Picture of Dorian Gray Oscar Wilde 256 pp. Classics Audio * ★★ *4/10  Hag's Nook John Dickson Carr 161 pp. Mystery Paper * ★★★ *4/11  The Day After and Other Stories Wil Wheaton 636 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★ *4/12  Waiting for Normal Leslie Connor 290 pp. Young Adult Paper * ★★★★ *4/16  The Light Years Beneath My Feet Alan Dean Foster 256 pp. Science Fiction paper * ★★★★ *4/16  Anita Keith Roberts 221 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *4/19  The Candle of Distant Earth Alan Dean Foster 272 pp. Science Fiction paper * ★★★★ *4/22  Blood Bound Patricia Briggs 4596 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *4/24  Proven Guilty Jim Butcher 479 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *4/25  Dog on It Spencer Quinn 4733 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *4/26  The Luck Runs Out Charlotte MacLeod 3584 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *4/28  Agent to the Stars John Scalzi 280 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *4/30  The Voynich Cypher Russell Blake 5528 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★ *


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Original Face _Nicholas JoseCrimeDTB 308 pages 04/01/20133.00 Stars2. _Memory Wall _Anthony DoerrNovelKindle 3157 locations 04/04/20132.75 Stars3. _Sympathy for the Devil _Kent AndersonNovelDTB 399 pages 04/08/20134.75 Stars4. _A Wizard of Earhsea _Ursula K. Le GuinFantasyDTB 182 pages 04/11/20133.50 Stars5. _A Gay and Melancholy Sound _Merle MillerNovelAudio 21:27 hours 04/17/20134.75 Stars6. _Van Gogh: The Life _Steven NaifehBiographyKindle 24101 locations 04/22/20134.50 Stars7. _Dreams in a Time of War: A Childhood Memoir _Ngugi wa Thiong'oMemoirAudio 7:28 hours 04/23/20133.00 Stars8. _Deryni Rising _Katherine KurtzFantasyKindle 4793 locations 04/25/20132.50 Stars9. _Revelation Space _Alastair ReynoldsScience FictionAudio 22:12 hours  Currently Reading10. _Parallel Stories _Péter NádasNovelKindle 27782 locations  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2013 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations30,610​21,188​44,574​32,051​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​128,423​Pages640​765​229​889​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​2,523​Audio43:12​38:05​39:20​28:55​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​149:32​


----------



## Toby

1.30. Mayhem in High Heels (#5) High Heels Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 1-5) by Gemma Halliday 4/5/13
2.31. Zoe Sophia's Scrapbook: An Adventure in Venice by Elisa Smalley and Claudia Mauner 4/10/13
3.32. The Courage Companion: How to Live Life with True Power by Nina Lesowitz and Mary Beth Sammons 4/10/13
4.33. Simplicity by Valia Lind 4/17/13
5.34. Little Brother by Cory Doctorow 4/23/13
6.35. Breakdown by Katherine Arnt Hanna 4/24/13
7.36. How to See, How to Draw: Keys to Realistic Drawing by Claudia Nice 4/26/13


----------



## Jaasy

59.1   Raylan (Raylan Givens Series) by Elmore Leonard, finished***
60.2   Seduction and Snacks (Chocolate Lovers #1) by Tara Sivec, finished****
61.3   Future and Frostings (Chocolate Lovers #2) by Tara Sivec, finished****
62.4   Trouble and Treats (Chocolate Lovers #3) by Tara Sivec, finished***
63.5   Dane & Thomas by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies 1 & 2), finished****
64.6   Riley & Cooper by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies 3 & 4), finished****
65.7   A MacKenzie Christmas by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies 5), finished****
66.8   Cade by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies), finished****
67.9   Shadows and Silk by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies), finished****
68.10 Secrets and Satin by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies), finished****
69.11 Unintended Consequences by Stuart Woods, finished****
70.12 Damaged by H.W.Ward, finished***
71.13 Sins and Scarlet Lace by Liliana Hart (The MacKenzies), finished****
72.14 Gray Justice (Tom Gray #1) by Alan McDermont, finished****
73.15 Dutch and Gina: What He Did For Love by Mallary Monroe, finished*****
74.16 For You by Mimi Strong, finished****
75.17 No One To Trust (Red Stone Security Series 1) by Katie Reus, finished*****
76.18 Danger Next Door (Red Stone Security Series 2) by Katie Reus, finished*****
77.19 Fatal Deception (Red Stone Security Series 3) by Katie Reus, finished*****
78.20 Miami, Mistletoe & Murder (Red Stone Security Series 4) by Katie Reus, finished*****
79.21 His to Protect (Red Stone Security Series 5) by Katie Reus, finished*****
80.22 Breaking Her Rules (Red Stone Security Series 4) by Katie Reus, finished*****


----------



## Maxx

April 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 4/1/13 on page 56
2.  Wool 4 (kindle) as of 4/1/13 on page 68, completed 4/18/13, 60 pages read
3.  The Forgotton Garden (audiobook)  began 4/1/13, completed 4/20/13, 560 pages read
4.  Wool 5 (kindle) began 4/18/13, completed 4/30/13, 252 pages read
5.  The Passage (audiobook)  began 4/20/13, as of 4/30/13, 234 pages read

Pages Read in April: 1106 
Books Read in April:  3
Pages Read in 2013:  4430
Books Read in 2013:  14


----------



## izzy

1.42 Daughter Of Smoke And Bone by Laini Taylor (3/26-4/07)
2.43 Second Grave On The Left by Daryanda Jones (3/10-4/0
3.44 Listed Vol 4 by Noelle Adams (4/10)
4.45 In Flight by RK Lilley (4/11-4/12) 
5.46 Mile High by RK Lilley (4/13)
6.47 Belong To You by Vi Keeland (4/13-4/14)
7.48 Ghost Planet Sharon Fisher (4/21-4/24)
8.49 Beneath This Man by Jodi Ellen Malpas (4/16-4/26)
9.50 Reaper's Property by Joanna Wylde (4/26)
10.51 The Ivy Lessons by SK Quinn (4/28-4/29)
11.52 The Iron King by Julie Kagawa (4/27-4/--)

Jan: 15 Feb: 17 March: 9 April: May: June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress*
Anna Karenina

*Completed*
The Sunne in Splendour, kindle


----------



## chipotle

Knitting for Good by Betsy Greer - okay
The Best Man by Kristan Higgins -okay
Heartsong by Debbie Macomber - eh
The Unbearable Book Club for Unsinkable Girls by Julie Schumacher - good
A Common Life: The Wedding Story by Jan Karon - ok
These High, Green Hills by Jan Karon - ok


----------

